# Has anybody tried "965" Dunhill Match and "Early Morning Pipe" Dunhill Match before?



## nimaimeshinchan (Dec 21, 2010)

*Has anybody tried "965" Dunhill Match and "Early Morning Pipe" Dunhill Match before?*

Since I really like Dunhill Early morning pipe and My mixture 965,I am thinking of purchasing "knock off " version of them from pipes and cigars .com.Has anybody tried them before? If so, what do you think of them?:ask:


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Has anybody tried "965" Dunhill Match and "Early Morning Pipe" Dunhill Match befo*

I don't know about the pipesandcigars version, but Cornell and Diehl do an excellent tobacco called Tuggle Hall, my number one favorite tobacco. It's meant to be "inspired by" 965 or something like that. In about 1999, I used to get a bulk version of 965 by the pound, then it suddenly became unavailable. I looked around and found the CnD blend. At the time, I remember thinking it wasn't nearly as good as the old 965, but I learned to put up with it. When I took up my pipe again about eight months ago, it was the one I first sought out. Since then, I've had a tin of the new 965, which in my view is now vastly inferior to the CnD version. More elegant and refined maybe, but much less body and character. The CnD is about as cheap as you can get for a pound of tobacco, often under $30 at various vendors. They may well do a match of Dunhill Early Morning, which I've never got around to trying.

Another CnD I really like is Byzantium, it's Tuggle Hall's oriental cousin out of wedlock. Also, Bayou Morning, which is no relation, although I've had shifting experiences with that one. Still, I always blame myself for that, rather than the tobacco, I'm sure we're going to be good friends one day. It's definitely worthy of respect.


----------



## nimaimeshinchan (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Has anybody tried "965" Dunhill Match and "Early Morning Pipe" Dunhill Match befo*

Thanks for the info! I will definitely look into that


----------



## nimaimeshinchan (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Has anybody tried "965" Dunhill Match and "Early Morning Pipe" Dunhill Match befo*

After reading a post from Irfan , I decided to place an order of Cornell & Diehl , Tuggle Hall (4oz )the other day.Now,has anybody tried Cornell and Diehl Tuggle Hall or any other "965" Dunhill knock off before?If so, what is your opinion on this or will you share the name of "knock off" brands?:???:


----------



## xeromz (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Has anybody tried "965" Dunhill Match and "Early Morning Pipe" Dunhill Match befo*

I haven't tried them but when i am in doubt I always check tobaccoreviews(dot)com.


----------



## nimaimeshinchan (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Has anybody tried "965" Dunhill Match and "Early Morning Pipe" Dunhill Match befo*



xeromz said:


> I haven't tried them but when i am in doubt I always check tobaccoreviews(dot)com.


A good call and I usually do,but i couldn't find reviews on these Dunhill match blends though I have read a few reviews on Tuggle Hall.


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Has anybody tried "965" Dunhill Match and "Early Morning Pipe" Dunhill Match befo*



nimaimeshinchan said:


> A good call and I usually do,but i couldn't find reviews on these Dunhill match blends though I have read a few reviews on Tuggle Hall.


Nim - here's the TR reference: Altadis - Dunhill's My Mixture 965 Match pipe tobacco reviews

I agree with some of the reviewers that Altadis 965 is not quite a match to any of the original Dunhills, but it's pretty good in its own right.

hp
les


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Has anybody tried "965" Dunhill Match and "Early Morning Pipe" Dunhill Match befo*

Okay, I've got to ask the obvious (to me at least) question. If you really like EMP, why are you looking for a substitute for it? It's not as though EMP is hard to find at this point in time. Seriously, I don't get it.


----------



## nimaimeshinchan (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Has anybody tried "965" Dunhill Match and "Early Morning Pipe" Dunhill Match befo*

I see why you are confused.The reason why is that these Pipes and Cigars.com versions of Dunhill Match are way more affordable than the originals though I am aware that ones made from other blenders seem to be in almost same pricing ranges of the originals.I still want to expand the knowledge of these blends just for the sake of it


----------

